# Storm Drain System Repair:



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We here in the Pennisula have been receiving a fair amount of torrential downpours. Causing mudslides, major erosion, floods and sinkholes. This is a storm system repair that old pine tree roots had crushed twenty-four inch steel reinforced concrete pipe. This is the begining of the repair. Please note root hell:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the rest of the pictures Paul.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Dam looks big.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

he has no right arm!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> he has no right arm!!


He did before using that cut off saw, even so, work most go on


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> He did before using that cut off saw, even so, work most go on


Lol


----------

